# millipedes in crested tank



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I'm getting a new tank for one of my crested geckos tomorrow and I'm planning on setting it up with a bio active substrate and maybe planting it out with some air pants etc.
Well anyway I'm going to the bts invert show soon and am thinking of picking up some tropical millipedes to add to the bioactive sub maybe some red legged or Martin French has some completely red ones from Madagascar which have caught my eye and wanted to see if these species will be ok to add as iv only seen people adding the giant black train millies. Also wanted to ask if many people here keep there cresties on bioactive sub and use millipedes as well?

Mant thanks,

Adam


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i think most people choose giant blacks for their crestie viv cause of their size, cause some cresties can get a little...gung-ho when hunting  

whatever you pick you need to make sure that it isnt small enough to be swallowed by your crestie, as the whole secreting toxins from their skin thing isnt good news for either pet

i have 2 millipedes with my cresties, but i only ever see one xD one might be dead x_x...


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> i think most people choose giant blacks for their crestie viv cause of their size, cause some cresties can get a little...gung-ho when hunting
> 
> whatever you pick you need to make sure that it isnt small enough to be swallowed by your crestie, as the whole secreting toxins from their skin thing isnt good news for either pet
> 
> i have 2 millipedes with my cresties, but i only ever see one xD one might be dead x_x...


The next day your crestie's poo looks suspiciously long :hmm:

I keep two Giant Millipedes in with my crestie, I doubt others will be a problem as long as the temperament of the millipede species isn't too bad and it isn't too small! 

I'm waiting for the day I see my crestie hitching a ride on the back of a millipede.


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

woodlice and spingtails tend to be more comon in live set ups


----------



## dorian (Nov 27, 2010)

sambridge15 said:


> woodlice and spingtails tend to be more comon in live set ups


He's asking about millipedes...


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

I too have considered this. They are great for helping to mature your live setup quicker, and it's also an excuse for another pet 

Seriously though, I've not done a lot of reading into it, but have discussed it with a few people, and those who are successful say they wouldn't go back. It's just a case of keeping an eye, and like most things, once you've got the hang of it, and the soil is cycling and matured, it'll work nicely 

Let me know how you get on!

Jac


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I believe I will go ahead with it once I have my tank all set up  when I said smaller millies they are still going to be roughly 4+ inch which I would think is still big enough not to be food tho may just get the giant blacks as they are already proven to be suitable anyway will decide when I'm at bts and they are in front of me lol

Am also going to add a couple dubia roaches and maybe some fruit beetle grubs as I already have plenty of these lol with the usual spring tails and woodlise etc. I'm sure some of the dubia will end up as lunch but that's what I breed them for anyway lol this is the first time iv tried this type of setup so will post up pics assuming it doesn't look to crap lol


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

adw said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I believe I will go ahead with it once I have my tank all set up  when I said smaller millies they are still going to be roughly 4+ inch which I would think is still big enough not to be food tho may just get the giant blacks as they are already proven to be suitable anyway will decide when I'm at bts and they are in front of me lol
> 
> Am also going to add a couple dubia roaches and maybe some fruit beetle grubs as I already have plenty of these lol with the usual spring tails and woodlise etc. I'm sure some of the dubia will end up as lunch but that's what I breed them for anyway lol this is the first time iv tried this type of setup so will post up pics assuming it doesn't look to crap lol


iv got some earthworms mealies and morios in there aswell as springtails tropical and european woodlice. also leaf litter from the local woods there lots of lovely beasties in amongst it that will help with it aswell plus the springtails love the leaf litter aswell and thrive : victory:


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Just to let you know i have millipedes in some of my planted tanks. if you look in the plated section i have a build thread (using air plants) and the substrate in this has millipedes in. (i'm on my phone so cant link)

There are a few consderations though. Firslty make sure that the substrate is suitable for the millpede and that you can care for them correctly. Ensuring places to hide. 

Smaller millipedes may be eaten by a crestie, though i have found that the toxins released by some species do tend to deter reps from eating them. Remember if the millipedes bread the babies may also be eaten. 

But over all large millipede work well in bioactive substrates. 

Hope that helps
Jay


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Well I nipped into b&q for some plants (only got a peace lilly but going back for a spider plant and some broms) and expanding foam and also had a look for some new compost to repot the plants And also to add to the Eco earth for the substrate but I couldn't figure out which ones would be safe to use!! I remember buying some for my chameleon but I can't remember what it was :2wallbang: so could anyone tell me which compost is safe for reps (and millies) and also where to get it?

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

adw said:


> Well I nipped into b&q for some plants (only got a peace lilly but going back for a spider plant and some broms) and expanding foam and also had a look for some new compost to repot the plants And also to add to the Eco earth for the substrate but I couldn't figure out which ones would be safe to use!! I remember buying some for my chameleon but I can't remember what it was :2wallbang: so could anyone tell me which compost is safe for reps (and millies) and also where to get it?
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Adam


In my japalura splendida viv iv just used a top soil,bark, sand mix. It seems to hold the humidity really well aswell


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

kirky1980 said:


> In my japalura splendida viv iv just used a top soil,bark, sand mix. It seems to hold the humidity really well aswell


Awesome I use pretty much the same mix as that in my ackie viv just thought compost may be needed for the plants? Does that mix support the growth of plants? If it does I'll replant the plants in a mix of Eco earth and top soil

Many thanks,

Adam


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

adw said:


> Awesome I use pretty much the same mix as that in my ackie viv just thought compost may be needed for the plants? Does that mix support the growth of plants? If it does I'll replant the plants in a mix of Eco earth and top soil
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Adam


To be completely honest with you I don't know yet because I have no live plants in my viv yet. But I was going to just plant in there until you have said that so now I'll need to wait for replys to that lol. I do have live sheet moss in there aswell but iv not had that long enough to know if that has taken to the soil yet. 

I'm sur spikebrit will come along soon enough with the info though lol


----------



## adw (Aug 30, 2009)

Ok I have started the new viv today and got most of the bits I will need together just need to put it all together and then get the millies on sunday and then put the gecko in lol 

I have started a thread in the habitat section http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/planted-vivariums/692934-crestie-planted-viv-first-attempt.html showing my progress so feel free to have a look  

oh and wanna say thanks for the advice on this thread and also thanks to spikebrit for helping with what compost to use and for the threads of his on planted vivs and bioactive subs :no1:

Adam


----------

